# Littlewoods Ireland: problems returning damaged goods to mail order catalogue



## berflan (2 Feb 2008)

Has anybody ever had problems returning goods to mail order catalogue where they have to collect the items.  I have been waiting since august last year for Littlewoods to collect table and chairs which were delivered damaged.  I have now received a letter from a debt collection agency even though I am communicating with the catalogue company.


----------



## Banking2006 (3 Feb 2008)

Write to Littlewood's and request a Final Response Letter so you can pursue matters with Financial Services Ombudsman. They are registered as a financial services type org. so come within this remit I understand.
[broken link removed]

They pretended they didn't know what my friend was talking about when she requested same. In the end they refunded her and gave her 35 euro for the hassle!

PM me if you are confused


----------



## berflan (3 Feb 2008)

Thanks Banking 2006 but is this ombudsman not only for financial institutions such as banks, credit unions, building socities etc


----------



## Banking2006 (3 Feb 2008)

Yes- but Littlewood's are a credit organisation offering goods on credit and come within Ombudsman's remit as I understand.


----------



## Banking2006 (3 Feb 2008)

Here's the proof- you can indeed complain to the Ombudsman as they are registered!



*Check on the Registered Company Details page...*
Registered Company Details

Littlewoods Ireland is a trading name of Shop Direct Ireland Limited (Registered in Ireland No. 106058). Registered Office: Cape House, Westend Office Park, Blanchardstown, Dublin 15.

Shop Direct Ireland Limited is regulated by the financial regulator as a moneylender and as a multi agency intermediary.


----------



## berflan (4 Feb 2008)

Thanks,  sent an e-mail last night telling them I would take them to small claims court.  They replied asking if anyone had been in contact to arrange collection and they would inform debt collectors to take me off their account.  This will be the fifth collection date arranged! Let you know how I get on.


----------



## lornie (4 Feb 2008)

these guys have a really bad after care service. my mother is still recieving overdue account letters even though she paid by cheque before christmas and how well they were able to cash her cheque but not minus it from her account. seven phone calls later she is no closer to getting her account in order.


----------



## Banking2006 (4 Feb 2008)

Lornie

Don't waste your time with them- go straight and write telling them the problem and also requesting a Final Response Letter- guarantee you will get some attention!


----------



## ddmcin (6 Feb 2008)

I ordered goods from littlewoods beginning of Jan, still waiting to receive them despite the xpected delivery date has passed by two weeks. Oh got the statement tho, is this clever delaying tactics on their behalf, in order to charge interest?? has anyone had similar problems??  

Thanks


----------



## blueshoes (6 Feb 2008)

Since Kays changed to littlewoods ireland I have had nothing but trouble with them. Clothes taken weeks to come etc My accout has always been up to date payed of every month and they have the cheek to reduce my credit limit. I have closed the account. Thats the proper way to deal with them


----------



## Banking2006 (6 Feb 2008)

I would assume it would be illegal for them to charge interest if you haven't actually got the goods and the free credit period elapsed.

Follow the steps and make hassle for them- 
[broken link removed]

Plus they will probably make you a free gift- around 30 euro extra


----------



## berflan (7 Feb 2008)

NCAIreland are on the case for me now.  Have just sent them 18 pages of e-mails I have sent/received from littlewoods.  Maybe they would like to hear from others in the same boat.


----------



## Complainer (10 Feb 2008)

Banking2006 said:


> I would assume it would be illegal for them to charge interest if you haven't actually got the goods and the free credit period elapsed.
> 
> Follow the steps and make hassle for them-
> [broken link removed]
> ...


Are you sure that the Financial Ombudsman will get involved in complaints that don't really relate to the moneylending/credit service?


----------



## berflan (12 Feb 2008)

Got the NCA involved and they made contact once, lo and behold, within 1 week the offending items have finally been collected!!!!


----------



## berflan (28 Feb 2008)

Hi guys thanks for the advice and comments.  Perserverance has paid off.  I received a cheque last week as a gesture of goodwill which is more than the original cost of the furniture.  It will well cover the cost of a short break for Mr berflan & myself. Lesson learnt - stick to your guns! case now closed.


----------



## aslam__raja (18 Jun 2008)

Im thinking about getting a Littlewoods credit account does anyone know roughly how much credit they give you when you first open the account?
Do you know what credit ref agency they use?


----------



## ajapale (13 Jan 2010)

moderation bump


----------

